# Welcome to the Louis Vuitton Forum!



## Addy

Welcome to the gorgeous world of Louis Vuitton! To make your visit here much more enjoyable, please take the time to read this thread as it contains details about how the LV forum is set up and great information for those new to LV.

We also have terms and rules for the Purse Forum so please read those right away to ensure that your stay here is trouble-free.

The PurseForum terms and rules can be found here: https://forum.purseblog.com/help/terms/

If you have any questions at any time, please feel free to PM a Mod.

Happy reading!


----------



## Addy

The LV forum is set up in the following manner - only the stickies in each section are listed but there are many threads in each section:

*Main Forum* (that you are viewing this thread on) which contains stickies at the top on:

Welcome to the Louis Vuitton Forum (this thread)
Pics of Your Louis Vuitton in Action
Celebrities and Their LVs PICS ONLY
Celebrities and Their LVs COMMENTS ONLY
Louis Vuitton Chat Thread
*Louis Vuitton Shopping *(link is located at the top right of the page) which contains stickies on:

Authenticate This Louis Vuitton
Louis Vuitton Sales Associates Recommendations
Report This LV
Pictures of Fake LV
List of Authentic LV Re-sellers/Consignment Shops/eStores
Authentic Louis Vuitton Finds
Required Pics for LV Authentication
*Louis Vuitton Reference Library* (link is located at the top right of the page) which contains stickies on:

Identify This LV
Showcase Your LV Collection Here PHOTOS ONLY
Visual Aids PHOTOS ONLY
Post Comments about Visual Aids and LV Collections Here
Fashion Jewelry Reference Guide
Vernis Color Reference
*Louis Vuitton Clubhouse *(link is located at the top right of the page)

*Louis Vuitton tPF Meetings *(link is located at the top right of the page) which contains stickies on:

Rules for tPF Gatherings
READ ME: LV tPF Meets


----------



## Addy

*Do a Search*

Don't be scared of using the *Search *feature so you can find out if there is information already available BEFORE you post a new thread. You are welcome to post on threads already started.

If you cannot find what you are looking for and need to post a thread, *please make your thread title specific and descriptive*. Titles that are too general like "Help" or "New Bbag" will not assist others when they do a search.

Please note that if a new thread is created and the exact inquiry appears several times in a search, you will be asked to conduct a search and the thread will be subsequently closed.


----------



## Addy

*There is NO buying/selling/trading or soliciting for such allowed on tPF. If you are found to be doing so, your membership may be revoked.*Additionally, you cannot offer to buy a bag for someone else.

Please do a search of completed listings on eBay to determine how to price your bag or your own judgment to determine how much you should pay for a specific bag.

If it appears that you may be soliciting for sales, a reminder may be posted on your thread and it may be closed. If you are looking for a bag that is out of production (ie. 05's in particular), please know that a reseller or eBay are pretty much the only sources. Any threads asking for these items will be deleted.

Buying/Selling on tPF

Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted. Threads of WTS or WTB nature will be locked or deleted.
Soliciting your items for sale via Private Messages is prohibited.
Linking your own auctions is not permitted, in posts, signatures or otherwise. This includes eBay, eCrater, iOffer and other auction-type sites.
Promoting your business & listings

Store/business promotions in form of signature or profile links are only permitted for well established members with 500+ posts and 3+ months of membership.
Soliciting via Private Messages or spamming the forums with links to your business is prohibited.
For advertising opportunities, please contact an Administrator.
Breaking any of the above listed forum rules can result in the loss of posting privileges and loss of your Purse Forum account. We also reserve the right to ban any user, at any time, and for any reason. The administrators frequently review forum messages for those that are in violation of PF rules. Any messages found to be in violation will be deleted without warning or explanation. We reserve the right to edit, reprint, distribute, or delete any posting for any reason and without prior notification or explanation to the author.


----------

